# IPTV



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have been using a service called Beast IPTV for a little over a month and so far am beyond happy with it. Quality is outstanding and the channels seem endless.

I was finally able to part ways with cable TV, saving about $50 a month.

I purchased a 3 month subscription that I will most likely extend after it expires unless I can find something that compares to it.

Anyone else use some sort of IPTV service and care to share their experience?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Given the price, I have to wonder how legit these are.

Can you comment on how the channel selection compares to Bell/Rogers? I am suspicious that there is a conspicuous lack of channel list on the website. I don't have cable myself but it might be an option for my parents. They are big fans of PVR though. I have to admit, it is hard to go back to watching ads after you get used to never seeing them.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow, I heard the Instant Pot was versatile, but now TV too?:tongue:

Thanks for the heads up, I’ll definitely look into it.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@Emjay85 - can you get live sports? Golf Channel? TSN channels on IPTV?


Are you using this?
https://beastiptv.com/


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

andrewf said:


> Given the price, I have to wonder how legit these are.
> 
> Can you comment on how the channel selection compares to Bell/Rogers? I am suspicious that there is a conspicuous lack of channel list on the website. I don't have cable myself but it might be an option for my parents. They are big fans of PVR though. I have to admit, it is hard to go back to watching ads after you get used to never seeing them.


I'm not sure why they don't post their channel list but I can tell you it is very extensive. Basically every Canadian, US and UK channel you can think of.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

My Own Advisor said:


> @Emjay85 - can you get live sports? Golf Channel? TSN channels on IPTV?
> 
> 
> Are you using this?
> https://beastiptv.com/


That is the one.

Live sports seem flawless so far. 1080 60 frames per second for all TSN channels. I didn't check the fps for sportsnet but its just as good I find. PPV sports are also there, though I haven't tried any.

This is my first go at an IPTV service. I purchased through a reseller who is a friend of mine. He has tried numerous services and says this one is by far the best he has seen. That was good enough for me.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I am suspicious that there is a conspicuous lack of channel list on the website.


Emjay85, can you post an example of the TV Guide that they offer?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That would be good @Kcowan.

I also know of VMedia but you must have your internet with them....can't piggyback on what you already have as an ISP.
https://www.vmedia.ca/en

Not a user of that one either - just sharing.

I'm sure there are other providers vs. KODI vs. other.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

kcowan said:


> Emjay85, can you post an example of the TV Guide that they offer?











That is what their guide looks like through their apk app. There is also a perfect player app that can be used. Looks a little different, same content.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Emjay, are there PVR like features, like being able to skip forward/backward? I understand that you can watch content from up to 3 days ago, but not necessarily record natively.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

There is a way to record, but I don't know how. I am by far an expert on the service, just a very happy user, so far.

I personally haven't got into trying to record anything yet. I can give it a shot sometime this week and get back to you on that if you'd like.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I might be slow but how does this work with a tv...or do you need a box or something?


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

Eder said:


> I might be slow but how does this work with a tv...or do you need a box or something?


Yes, an android box, computer, phone. Basically a device that will connect to the internet and provide a video output to your tv.

The best way I have found to run most streaming apps is via an Amazon Firetv stick. They are so simple to use and inexpensive compared to most android tv boxes. $54.99 on sale, can't beat it. The app layout is very similar to apple tv and netflix. Easy and it works, can't ask for more.


----------



## TicTac (Jan 23, 2015)

Emjay85 said:


> Yes, an android box, computer, phone. Basically a device that will connect to the internet and provide a video output to your tv.
> 
> The best way I have found to run most streaming apps is via an Amazon Firetv stick. They are so simple to use and inexpensive compared to most android tv boxes. $54.99 on sale, can't beat it. The app layout is very similar to apple tv and netflix. Easy and it works, can't ask for more.


Looking at their web page, which app do you use to install on a Firestick? I have the 4K version.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

TicTac said:


> Looking at their web page, which app do you use to install on a Firestick? I have the 4K version.


I tried the APK first and it was good. Then tried the perfect player version and found it more suited for use with a remote than the apk. 

Takes a little set up to get it suited to your liking but once there, the perfect player version is great imo.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Apparently it works natively on some samsung smart tvs. My dad has one so I will try it on that. They are paying almost $120 per month for TV, which I think is crazy. He spends more time watching youtube or netflix than TV (other than local news).


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Pekantv.com looks interesting as well. 6000 channels, holy cow!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

An article from CBC on pirated IPTV. I suspect that being a customer is not illegal, but these services seem likely to run into legal problems. Maybe don't prepay the year on it...

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/piracy-iptv-services-live-tv-1.4560320

ETA: Even if they are not directly shut down, it sounds like they will be attacked through payment processors not handling payment, and incumbent ISPs blocking traffic.


----------



## Onagoth (May 12, 2017)

I use Vader streams...it’s alright so far. Little laggy during live sports and the epg needs work, but not bad


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Most, if not all, programs are licensed by a single TV provider for distribution in Canada ( For example - Bell licenses HBO shows, etc ). The 'legit' TV services in Canada - IPTV, Cable, or Satellite, need to make an arrangement with the license holder to distribute that content. 

The license holder can dictate whether or not a show can be offered for streaming on devices other than a set top box (STB) provided by the TV service. CRTC rules say that with IPTV, the STB must connect directly to the IPTV provider's Internet service. So you can't, for example, have Teksavvy Internet
and subsrcibe to Start.ca IPTV. 

With some providers, viewing on an alternate device requires that it be connected to the subscriber's own home WiFi connected to the ISP modem. Some others will allow viewing content while roaming; it's all up to what licensing arrangement has been made with the content owner.

So, when I see an IPTV service that seems to allow unrestricted Internet access via any ISP, I am sceptical about whether they have licensed that content. When I see that IPTV provider is located in Panama, I'm even more so sceptical.

Without seeing a complete channel list and what specific shows are on, it's hard to say whether they're actually showing live content, or just scraping the Internet for TV show episodes on YouTube, or unlicensed grey-area web sites.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I suspect they are just capturing cable feeds and rebroadcasting (illegally). Maybe they are avoiding mentioning the channels to avoid alerting the legitimate rights holders, since it is behind a paywall.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

These illegal Android boxes have been around for about 3 years. Usually they work for at least 6 months and then are garbage. I think the lack of a visible channel guide indicates the nature of their scam.

We are in Mexico and very year there is a new scam artist selling these services. Meanwhile we soldier on with our Shaw Direct satellite service. Costs C$69/mo per location. Still cheaper than what the scam artists offer.


----------



## Onagoth (May 12, 2017)

andrewf said:


> An article from CBC on pirated IPTV. I suspect that being a customer is not illegal, but these services seem likely to run into legal problems. Maybe don't prepay the year on it...
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/piracy-iptv-services-live-tv-1.4560320
> 
> ETA: Even if they are not directly shut down, it sounds like they will be attacked through payment processors not handling payment, and incumbent ISPs blocking traffic.


Yeah...ISPs aren't likely to do that, but even if they did, that's what a VPN is for.


----------



## Onagoth (May 12, 2017)

kcowan said:


> These illegal Android boxes have been around for about 3 years. Usually they work for at least 6 months and then are garbage. I think the lack of a visible channel guide indicates the nature of their scam.
> 
> We are in Mexico and very year there is a new scam artist selling these services. Meanwhile we soldier on with our Shaw Direct satellite service. Costs C$69/mo per location. Still cheaper than what the scam artists offer.


You know that android boxes are only one way of accessing IPTV right?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

kcowan said:


> Meanwhile we soldier on with our Shaw Direct satellite service. Costs C$69/mo per location. Still cheaper than what the scam artists offer.


We use Shaw, but it costs us $87.98/month. And we hardly watch it. Maybe our choice of channels costs more? Sports channels incl Golf channel. I checked their site, but with all those theme packs etc, can't figure it out .

We use Start.ca internet. They now have iptv but it is very new. When I checked, they are missing some of the channels we would want.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

How much you pay is inversely related to how much you call and complain. Basically the big telcos just raise your bill until you squawk. It's revenue optimization.


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

I cut the cord on Rogers 2 years ago. Got 30 channels OTA. Now a new building has blocked my line of sight and I no longer get PBS (PBS 1, Create TV and Kids PBS). Any ideas on how to get the three PBS channels via IPTV?


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

This is the only legal service I am aware of other than the BELL Alt TV service. 

I am considering setting up with VMEDIA due to their cable internet pricing. They use the Rogers network infrastructure.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

crooked beat said:


> I cut the cord on Rogers 2 years ago. Got 30 channels OTA. Now a new building has blocked my line of sight and I no longer get PBS (PBS 1, Create TV and Kids PBS). Any ideas on how to get the three PBS channels via IPTV?


http://www.pbs.org/anywhere/home/


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

Spudd said:


> http://www.pbs.org/anywhere/home/


Thank you!. Some shows are blocked because we are in Canada. I think a VPN would solve that?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

crooked beat said:


> Thank you!. Some shows are blocked because we are in Canada. I think a VPN would solve that?


It depends:


> While all this is great and helps users feel safer online, the unfortunate part is there’s a new security flaw that can reveal or unmask your real IP address to prying eyes, whether or not you’re using a VPN.
> 
> Even worse is that this flaw is so easy to exploit despite the fact that most VPNs assure their clients of encryption for their sensitive data while boosting their security while online.
> 
> The new security flaw lets remote sites exploit your browser’s Web Real Time Communication or WebRTC feature, so as to reveal your real IP address even if you’re connected to your VPN, all with a few lines of code. What happens is your location protection is removed, the one you get from your VPN, then your actual location and ISP is revealed.


VPN does not guarantee anonymity


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Onagoth said:


> You know that android boxes are only one way of accessing IPTV right?


Most work-arounds are beyond my pay grade!


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

kcowan said:


> It depends:
> 
> 
> VPN does not guarantee anonymity


Thank you. Very useful information


----------

